# HE detergent for washing machines



## pam-i-am (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, we have recently been transfered to Mexico. My husband bought a HE washer at sears but we have been unable to find HE detergent! Anyone know where to find some? We are in the irapuato area. Thanks!


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

pam-i-am said:


> Hi everyone, we have recently been transfered to Mexico. My husband bought a HE washer at sears but we have been unable to find HE detergent! Anyone know where to find some? We are in the irapuato area. Thanks!


Have you contacted Sears?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

If you do an internet search.....he sears washer detergent...there is a forum. Seems Sears is going to be your best bet in Mexico. The detergent is low suds, normal stuff won´t work. Someone on the sears forum mentioned OxyClean works good.


----------

